# Workbench Plans



## Smudger (24 Mar 2008)

I think that this summer I might start making a workbench for my 'workshop' (ie dirt-floored cowshed with no electricity) in France.
I've been looking for free plans, and everything seems to be quite complex. I am looking for something very simple and straightforward - anyone got any pointers?
Is there not a 'standard text' on workbenches? Would that help me?


----------



## TonyW (24 Mar 2008)

There are quite a few free workbench plans around - maybe one of these will fit the bill. 

Bob and Dave’s Good, Fast, and Cheap Bench
This one looks the simplest and quickest to build

Traditional Workbench

Fine Woodworking 
Needs membership to view 

Hope you find what your looking for

Cheers  
Tony


----------



## wizer (24 Mar 2008)

Are you looking to build a traditional workbench from solid timber? Or are you open to alternative building methods, like my Ply version?

Chris Schwarz writes a good book on the traditional type. Millions of websites out there covering this subject.


----------



## Smudger (24 Mar 2008)

I'm open to anything!

(Did that sound unnecessarily like John Inman?)


----------



## wizer (24 Mar 2008)

Well this is how I did it:


----------



## TheTiddles (24 Mar 2008)

I have the 'workbench book' which was a good use of £20 as I was intending to pay however much was required to give me what I want, and that's the most important question, so, what do you want?

Complexity isn't necessary, unless you want your workbench to be something you can stop and look at occasionaly and think 'I'm not so bad at this woodwork thingy' which is reassuring as something starts to go wrong, not that it ever happens to me, must change my tagline I suppose...

My workbench and my dad's are very similar, in that they both have a front vise, are about 2'x4', 36 high etc. the difference is mine weighs an absolute ton, is made from £200 of hardwoods and took me 3 weeks to make (3 proper weeks of 90+ hours per week). His is made from those cheap 2x4 pine strips that B&Q sell, it cost him £36 and he made it in an afternoon with a cheapy rolson vice. Obviously the most important things are being solid and stable, you can make it heavy with lots of expensive woods, make a hollow box and fill it with concrete, bolt it to the floor and wall (incredibly effective) or in your situation maybe you could get a cow to sit on one end of it?

What's your style of work is also a good place to start, small detailed boxes don't need a huge bench but maybe high enough and enough clearance underneath to sit at the bench is important? In the previously mentioned book there was one example of a workbench about 1 foot wide and 8 foot long, this was used by a guy who only used hand tools to square up long boards

If you have loads of space I'd make application specific benches, maybe one 'signature' piece bench for fine detailed hand-tool work and a large slab of a bench for assembling and mucky work made from MDF and ply. Though as you say, with a mud floor and no electricity, I think you have other priorities than a workbench!

Aidan


----------



## Smudger (24 Mar 2008)

So, a solidly constructed base, laminated ply top (about 2"?) edged with hardwood and Record vices?

No nobbin about! I like it.


----------



## wizer (24 Mar 2008)

yep basically, ply cabinet with a ply laminated top. Details of my build here: https://www.ukworkshop.co.uk/forums/view ... kbench+ply

There are loads of examples out there.


----------



## OPJ (24 Mar 2008)

I think Paul Chapman and one other member have recently had success in making their bench tops from layers of laminated MDF even.


----------



## J D Architectural Joinery (24 Mar 2008)

A 1/2hr door blank. Is that agricultural enough for you. It is for me. Loads of narrow laminated timbers strips topped with 3mm ply. 8x4 does me. :shock: :lol:


----------



## Escudo (24 Mar 2008)

Here smudge have a look at this rather different approach.

http://www.taunton.com/finewoodworking/ProjectsAndDesign/ProjectsAndDesignArticle.aspx?id=28530

Cheers, Tony.


----------



## gidon (24 Mar 2008)

Not sure if you've seen this link - with downloadable Sketchup plans of three of Chris Schwarz's favorite workbenches:
http://popularwoodworking.com/workbenches
Cheers
Gidon


----------



## Smudger (24 Mar 2008)

Blimey. Plenty to think about... thanks all. I am attracted to the laminated ply top - cheapish and easy!

I'll have to have a recce as to what materials I can find in France. I know where to get a lot of cheap green oak, but that isn't going to fill the bill, except maybe for the base. I've never seen thick ply in the DIY sheds. Do any France-based posters have any knowledge?

At first I suspect I will be making garden stuff - and I have a hankering for some Adirondack chairs - and waiting for the workshop to be finished. It looks like I will have to learn the delicate arts of rendering walls and fettling the cement mixer as well!


----------

